# Smok V8 baby RBA Glass tube



## Ernst (23/10/16)

Hi all.

I am looking for the glass tube that comes with the V8 BABY RBA kit. The kit comes with one glass tube and I broke it 

I have tried google, but have had no luck.

Thanks all


----------



## wikus (26/1/17)

maybe a bit late, but I found one here ,http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=big-baby-beast-rba-replacement-glass, hope it helps.


----------



## Ernst (28/1/17)

wikus said:


> maybe a bit late, but I found one here ,http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=big-baby-beast-rba-replacement-glass, hope it helps.


Thanks for the reply. I have moved on from the baby beast though. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## wikus (28/1/17)

Ernst said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have moved on from the baby beast though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I f I may ask, what are u using now, that's a good move up from the baby tank?


----------



## Ernst (28/1/17)

wikus said:


> I f I may ask, what are u using now, that's a good move up from the baby tank?


I using the serpent mini for a tank now and then, but mainly dripping now. The baby beast is cool though. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

